# Bean Sprouts



## SOOOSKA (Jul 21, 2007)

Can rabbits eat Bean Sprouts?I bought some yesterday but can't find them on any lists. 

Thanks

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## naturestee (Jul 21, 2007)

They can eat other sprouts, like alfalfa sprouts, but I've never seen bean sprouts on a safe list. There must be a reason for that. I'd be safe and not feed them. They might be really rich and cause upset tummies or something.


----------



## JimD (Jul 21, 2007)

I seem to remember reading something about sprouts.
If I recall correctly it was more a concern about how the sprouts were grown and harvested.
Riskssuch asSalmonella, e-coli,etc,....come to mind.

IMO....I would not feed them to my buns.....better safe ya know.

~Jim


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks, I definitely will not feed them Bean Sprouts. Maybe I will try alfalfa sprouts.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 21, 2007)

I grow and sell bean sprouts for a living.

Bean Sprouts is like any produce. If you handle it well, you would have no problems. Keep it refrigerated and rinse before you serve it.

Pebbles gets a serving once in a while. But Bean Sprouts is like lettuce, its mostly water.

In my experience, alfalfa sprouts, is the worst for getting Salmonella, e-coli, and such because they are very hard to clean and sanitize.

Rainbows!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks Stan, maybe I will stick to what I'm giving them.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Raspberry82 (Jul 22, 2007)

I tried giving my bun alfalfa sprouts a while back (that I grew myself) and he turned his nose up at them and refused to eat them.


----------



## HoneyPot (Jul 23, 2007)

I was going to say the same thing as Stan - Bean Sprouts seems like it would be all water (just from eating them on a regular basis myself..). That's why I have not given it to my guys yet - but I always have it around too.

___________
Nadia


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 23, 2007)

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> Bean Sprouts seems like it would be all water


Here is the break down of Bean Sprouts. But you have to eat a whole lot before they are significant.

Vitamins A, B, C and E
Calcium, Iron, Magnesium, Potassium
Amino Acids
Protein: 20%


Rainbows!


----------

